# BAFFIN 5-12 with Capt. Chad Peterek



## parker2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Fished Baffin with Capt. Chad Peterek and had a great day catching my personal best.
29 1/4" and a 28" released the 28" to spawn another day but the 29 1/4" ate the plastic to deep and we lost her, the 28" was taken on a Chrome Top Dog.
Chad caught and released his 31 1/4"

Hopefuly I will have picture of the 29 1/4" later.
Pictures are of Chads 31 1/4" and my 28"

Later,
Parker


----------



## JDHERNANDEZ (May 4, 2008)

Man those fish are AWESOME!!!! congrats!!! looks like it was a great day!!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Swweeettt...........is She Going On Your Wall?


----------



## tejastroutkilla (Jun 5, 2007)

Hot dayam! Nice lookin hogs. Congrats!


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Sweet fish! Had to be fun on a Top Dog! What a day!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Good deal!


----------



## parker2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes sir! 
Shes at Jack Innmons for mounting.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Sweet deal there! Congratulations!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

CONGRATS AGAIN BUDDY-BEAUTIFUL FISH, GONNA MAKE THE WALL LOOK GOOD!


parker2 said:


> Yes sir!
> Shes at Jack Innmons for mounting.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Wow, those are a couple of sows! Congrats on a great trip.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on a great day!


----------



## David Hemphill (Mar 15, 2006)

Hope you can catch those during my tournament or I will be taking your money again Hall. Yes, this is a challenge. Great Fish!!!!!!!

The Hemp


----------



## parker2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the comments, 

Hemp I would feel better if I had a fishing partner like yous, Go get and try not to run into the pier this year!


----------



## parker2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Okay, so I cant spell or write without help but here is the 29 1/4".

Parker


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Good job catching anyway!!!!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Nice report, pics and staches... Baffin keeps a rockin...


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Beautiful fish!!! Those are some HOGS!!!! Be sure to post pics when you get your mount back I'd like to see how it turns out!!


----------



## parker2 (Sep 8, 2005)

Nate,
Will do!

Thanks


----------



## Benelliboss (Feb 20, 2006)

awesome sows man...maybe one day i will come accross a big girl!


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Very nice trout! Congrats on catching your personal best.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Very nice fish, congrats.


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Sweet Action!!! Those are some beautiful sows! Congrats!!


----------



## parker2 (Sep 8, 2005)

*Baffin with Chad*

Well she's back from Jack Innmons.

Sorry the pictures are a little dark.

Parker,


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

Very Nice!!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Nice looking mount what did the fish weigh.Around 8 pounds or just under I guess


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Awesome !!! Beautiful fish !!!


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

That's some of the best color on skin mount I've seen. Nice fish!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Awesome mount...thanks for sharing!


----------



## parker2 (Sep 8, 2005)

noo noo,

We did not weigh her but I would think 8lbs would be close.

Thanks for the comments,


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

baffin rules for big trout


----------

